# Stihl MS 290 vs MS 271



## ReggieT (Nov 5, 2013)

Great to be back & even greater to see the site up and running: Gonna buy either *The Stihl MS290 or MS271*...My Stihl dealer was really high on the *MS 271*...and as I speak I'm looking at 1 yr old MS 311 that I can buy for $300....yikes!!

I really am leaning toward the MS271, based on how little I cut and the fact that my Poulan with a 20' bar, Stihl chisel chain ripped through Osage Orange trunks like they were soft pine!
I still need the ability when I choose...to be able to make mincemeat of some fairly big stuff!

I really like the *MS 291*...but its kinda outa budget right now!

I'm looking forward to the feedback & advice

Thanks
ReggieT


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2013)

Simply put, you need to increase yout budget, or buy a used pro quality saw....


----------



## ReggieT (Nov 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Simply put, you need to increase yout budget, or buy a used pro quality saw....


....and that would be based upon my love for dicing up the hard & heavy wood, correct????


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 5, 2013)

Reggie you've been given good advice here and there, you're going to get the same responses. The 271 is not a saw I'd buy, the dealer just want's to sell a saw. How about a Dolmar 421. http://www.dolmarpowerproducts.com/productcatalog/chain_saws_gasoline/ps-421/index.html Used doesn't sound like an option considering you didn't know how to get a saw with fuel siting in it for a year, up and running again.


----------



## ReggieT (Nov 5, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Reggie you've been given good advice here and there, you're going to get the same responses. The 271 is not a saw I'd buy, the dealer just want's to sell a saw. How about a Dolmar 421. http://www.dolmarpowerproducts.com/productcatalog/chain_saws_gasoline/ps-421/index.html Used doesn't sound like an option considering you didn't know how to get a saw with fuel siting in it for a year, up and running again.


I have been given advice...good advice is debatable. Hmm...no I didn't know how to get that saw back up and running, but neither did 2 guys who are the local saw gods, who do it for a living. They later told me it had nothing with user error...faulty product they said. Don't play me short! I'm a darn quick study...and I will learn how to keep them running and maintained from now on. A few used saw are still on the radar...thanks for the wisdom on the 271 though...


----------



## nmurph (Nov 5, 2013)

YOU NEED TO FIND BETTER GODS....that is abc123 stuff.

And yes, you have been given sound advice but you might be better served with a very average homeowner saw.


----------



## nomad_archer (Nov 5, 2013)

As someone that has run a 290 and has a 271 I would be more interested in what you plan on cutting with it. The 271 with a 20" bar in big dry hardwood well you will need to be patient and work it but it will get the job done. I put a 16" bar on the 271 and it just rips threw anything without a second thought. If I had to choose between the 290 and 271 I would get the 271 again since it has better AV than the 290 and is easier of fuel. I really do like the 271 for what it is and it does a great job with the shorter 16" bar. The 20" bar leaves something to be desired. But I cut enough firewood for me to be thinking really hard about an MS441 for the bigger harder wood. Unfortunately I ran the 441 and now I am convinced I need to have it so now I begin saving for it. So I guess it comes down to how much you are going to be running it and how much you want to spend a 20" bar on either a 290 or 271 is not their strong suit especially in big hardwood. They will not have any problems with softwoods. A 16" bar on either saw will do it justice and probably make you happy depending on you expectations. Just remember you aren't going to get 70cc performance out of those 50cc saws.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 6, 2013)

If you do need to run a 20" blade, the MS311 would be your best choice of those saws. The MS--1 saws are a very nice improvement in design and functionality over the previous MS--0 saws. I would not recommend anyone to buy one of the old style saws, given the same price and value you are talking about. I cut 90% of my wood with a 16" blade on a 50cc saw. I think that is the sweet spot for efficient firewood gathering. I can understand if you're into big wood, but just think about how much work it is to handle those big rounds once they're cut.


----------



## ReggieT (Nov 7, 2013)

*Well, the great hunt is finally over!* Great advice and council. I decided I really did not want nor need a new or big saw after all...a couple of cords if that I cut & helping some folks out...mostly to keep the fat off my waist and good cardio.

Came with a super sharp chain, 18' bar, an extra loop of new chain, original owners manual and saw tool. 

Main thing: I AM HAPPY & AT PEACE...thanks again for all the feedback...and insight
This will suffice for I want to do and going to do...Special thanks goes to a wise & consummate gentleman on this site by the name of: MAC88!!!!


----------



## missedbass (Nov 7, 2013)

Good luck with your saw! The saw that makes you happy is always your best choice!


----------



## ReggieT (Nov 7, 2013)

missedbass said:


> Good luck with your saw! The saw that makes you happy is always your best choice!


Thanks...I am happy with it. Celebrating the wife's birthday this weekend, afterwards I'll get out and have some fun with it!


----------

